# shonefeld airport berlin?



## runner (12 May 2006)

Any Berlin experts out there?
Was planning Ryanair cheap flight to Berlin through Shonefeld airport.
Where is it located with respect to city centre and  access via train, taxi etc and travel time required?
Am concerned with Ryanair that it might be less than convenient!

Also any recommendation of  hotels in central Berlin also appreciated.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (12 May 2006)

It's no problem at all - it's not that far out of town at all and has a railway station right beside it with good connections into town.

It's the same Airport as Aer Lingus use in Berlin ... The other main airport in Berlin is Tegel which is closer to the city centre ... but I think the long term plan is to close Tegel and move everything to Schoenefeld where there is more room to expand etc.


----------



## jz1 (12 May 2006)

Hey Runner,

I went with Aerlingus to that airport, 
there is a train across the road, but there are also mini buggies (with Drivers) that drive you across the road for free !
It takes about 1min


----------



## zag (12 May 2006)

As above, the train station is right outside the terminal.  It took me a while to spot it as either it isn't signposted well or else I just didn't see the signposts.  You come outside the terminal and to the left (unless Ryanair fly to the hangar-like low cost new terminal in which case it's to the right) you see a big glass covered curved walkway - just follow this and you get to the train station.

There is a ticket machine at the airport - I suggest using this as there were big queues of confused tourists lined up at the only 2 ticket machines in the station itself.  I think I saw a sign saying there was a ticket machine on the airport express platform but I can't remember.

There is a subway line starting at the airport and bringing you direct to the city centre - takes about 40-50 minutes.  There is also an express train which leaves from a different platform, gets you there faster and costs the same.  You just need to buy a zone 1-? (maybe 4, whatever zone the airport is in) ticket and 'punch' it on the validators on the platform.

Summary - access to/from Schonefeld is dead easy, which is surprising given that Ryanair fly there.

One thing to note is that the airport itself is in former East Berlin and the whole trip in is through un-reconstructed East Berlin so it may look a little glum and grey but once you get to the city you see a much nicer Berlin.

z


----------



## runner (12 May 2006)

That fantastic folks, all I needed to know from AMM people in an hour -thanks a lot.
Just going to run the Berlin marathon there late summer and could not believe the ryanair prices! Thought it might be out in the sticks somewhere. cheers all.


----------



## ubiquitous (12 May 2006)

runner said:
			
		

> all I needed to know from AMM people in an hour



I hope this come across as being smart but if you had googled "berlin airport" you would have had your questions answered in 0.08 seconds!


----------



## zag (12 May 2006)

ubiquitous - the advantage of the AAM route is that you don't have to trawl through the usual pile of slightly related and long winded links that Google throws up.  You can get a more concise version if the info here - sometimes.

For example, I didn't see anywhere (after doing a lot of Googling previously) what the actual charge was for the airport express, and I did *a lot* of checking for it.  I found out it was the same charge from a poster in the train station.

But I do agree that some other questions on AAM can just as easily be answered by a quick search on the web.  I tend not to respond to questions which involve me doing a search for the answer instread of the original poster doing the search.

z


----------



## runner (12 May 2006)

Thank you zag. I did indeed google the airport but most links were hotel related sponsored links. Im lookin for PERSONAL feedback from visitors there which was exactly what I got from AMM members and am delighted with the prompt replies. Likewise, I respond regularly to other members requests, so a bit of recipricoral information exchange is whats these forums are about anyway!
Dont wish to go off thread, so will not comment furter on this. thanks all.


----------



## zag (17 May 2006)

Oh, and finally, the x-ray/check-in procedure is somewhat tedious there and the staff (on the day I was there) were singularly rude.  Go by the rules or be prepared for hassle.

Before checking in you must have your bags x-ray'd and then queue up to check in.  No major problem, unless like me you decide to pack your coat into your checked bag while standing in the queue.  While I was doing this (in plain view) I noticed a security man watching me, but didn't think much of it.  After letting me go through the whole unpacking/packing thing he *then* told me I wasn't allowed do this and brought me out of the queue to have my bags x-ray'd again.  There was no sign up that I could see that said you were not to open your bags after x-ray and anyway I could only be putting in things I had brought through x-ray with me.  Then he stuck me to the back of the queue again.

While in the queue I noticed a few heated debates between check-in staff and customers and I really got the impression that we were imposing on them by the process of checking in.  One lady in particular was telling a guy that he just had to throw away his bag because he couldn't carry it on and he couldn't check it in and she wasn't going to help in any way.  She then warned him that she would be doing the boarding so he wasn't to even try coming near the plane with the bag.  It all just seemed a bit agressive.  Not what I normally expect from EI people, but it was a local contract company doing the handling there.

Moral of the story - don't bring extra/outsize/heavy bags, and don't do anything they could see as being a problem unless you want to spend a long time queueing or leave some of your baggage behind.

z


----------



## z105 (12 Nov 2008)

Hi,

I see this is an old thread but couldn't find an up to date thread with the answer I require

I am wondering if anyone can help me with the name of a taxi company or minibus service that will take me from Schonefeld airport to my hotel in downtown Berlin ??

TIA


----------



## limerickboy1 (12 Nov 2008)

ask the hotel man


----------



## z105 (12 Nov 2008)

> ask the hotel man



Thanks for your comprehensive reply

If I could do that I wouldn't be posting here.

I am looking for other posters experiences and knowledge.


----------



## limerickboy1 (12 Nov 2008)

why cant u ask the hotel


----------



## gebbel (12 Nov 2008)

We got a Taxi from Schonefeld to the centre 2 weeks ago. Just go the rank outside...there are loads of taxis and the queues were almost non-existent. Our flight arrived at 3pm on a Friday. Taxi journey roughly 35 minutes.


----------



## Perplexed (12 Nov 2008)

Why take a taxi ? The train which is just a quick walk will take you to anywhere central in Berlin & costs approx €2.50.
Which hotel are you staying in ?


----------



## z105 (13 Nov 2008)

> We got a Taxi from Schonefeld to the centre 2 weeks ago. Just go the rank outside...there are loads of taxis and the queues were almost non-existent. Our flight arrived at 3pm on a Friday. Taxi journey roughly 35 minutes.



Can I ask approx cost pls?



> Why take a taxi ? The train which is just a quick walk will take you to anywhere central in Berlin & costs approx €2.50.
> Which hotel are you staying in ?



Children, luggage etc not worth the hassle


----------



## gebbel (13 Nov 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> Can I ask approx cost pls?



There were 4 of us and it cost €50


----------



## ubiquitous (13 Nov 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> Children, luggage etc not worth the hassle



In my experience, its actually quite doable, even with small kids. 

Enjoy Berlin. One of the best cities.


----------



## z105 (13 Nov 2008)

> In my experience, its actually quite doable, even with small kids.
> 
> Enjoy Berlin. One of the best cities.



Horses for courses !

Thanks for reply, any particular recommendations with children etc?



> There were 4 of us and it cost €50



Thanks


----------



## ubiquitous (13 Nov 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> any particular recommendations with children etc?



1. A small but nice indoor play area for kids just around the corner from Checkpoint Charlie. Its called PUPS and we found it online so you probably will. Its a nice relaxed place & you can buy alcohol there if the mood takes you.

2. The zoo is great.


----------



## simplyjoe (13 Nov 2008)

After Paris Berlin is the nicest place I have visited. Stayed in a poorer part of the city in the summer of 07. It was perfect. Outdoors eating, multi cultural, loads of Jazz, excellent underground, super beer, top class kebabs, busy, what a place!!! City centre is a little bit austere. Forget shopping at the KaDeWe. However go for the look. There is a huge shop about 50 yards away - much better prices. Going back there in a few weeks. Cant wait!!


----------



## z105 (13 Nov 2008)

> 1. A small but nice indoor play area for kids just around the corner from Checkpoint Charlie. Its called PUPS and we found it online so you probably will. Its a nice relaxed place & you can buy alcohol there if the mood takes you.
> 
> 2. The zoo is great.


Thanks for those, we will get to them

For others -

 - only in German

[broken link removed]



> There is a huge shop about 50 yards away - much better prices



Can you remember the name by any chance ? TIA


----------



## Brian76 (2 Dec 2008)

Off to Berlin myself this weekend.

Flying to Schonefeld also. There is a direct s-bahn to my hotel so am gonna use this. 

Can someone clarify though if Schonefeld falls within zones ab or will I need a ticket that services zones abc?

Looking at the Berlin Welcome card & Berlin City Tour card, which would you recommend and why? Pretty much the same money & seem to offer the same services?


----------



## alaskaonline (2 Dec 2008)

Just read through these posts here and seen quite often the word "city centre" stated. Please guys bare in mind Berlin isn't Dublin and pretty much anything in Berlin can be the "city centre". Are you looking for Alexanderplatz? Potsdamer Platz? Zoologischer Garten? Some people also consider Friedrichshain und Prenzleberg to the city centre. All of these places are considered "city centre" and none of them are right beside each other.

Also, if you can avoid it, don't use taxis over there. They cost a fortune and are mostly stuck in traffic. Berlin has a great public transport system with day tickets from around € 7. This ticket can be used for trains, busses, "luas" type trains etc. for a whole day until 3am the next day. Oh and the zones are quite important but from Schönefeld into the city it's always AB. If you're planning a trip to Potsdam or outskirts of Berlin, that would be C. They have handy little maps for free everywhere in the trains and stations showing you all the stations with zones in different colours 

Oh and if anyone is going with kids, ill recomment the Tierpark instead of the Zoo - much bigger, much more animals, much nicer - especially in the spring/ summer/ autumn time.

P.S.: I have a 2 year old and Berlin is very do-able with kids


----------



## Brian76 (2 Dec 2008)

alaskaonline said:


> Oh and the zones are quite important but from Schönefeld into the city it's always AB. If you're planning a trip to Potsdam or outskirts of Berlin, that would be C. They have handy little maps for free everywhere in the trains and stations showing you all the stations with zones in different colours


 
Exactly what I wanted to know, thank you


----------



## Protocol (2 Dec 2008)

*Berlin transit info*

The transit authority is the BVG, http://www.bvg.de/.

The English version is at: http://www.bvg.de/index.php/en/Bvg/Start

Network maps are found here:

http://www.bvg.de/index.php/en/Bvg/Detail/folder/699/id/2719/nb/1/name/BVG+Network+Maps

Please note, SXF was moved into zone C in 2008.

Fares info:
http://www.bvg.de/index.php/en/Bvg/Detail/folder/699/id/2719/nb/1/name/BVG+Network+Maps

This is handy:
http://www.bvg.de/index.php/en/Comm...3/filename/Orientierungsflyer_HBF_enlisch.pdf


----------



## Brian76 (2 Dec 2008)

Thanks protocol, just seen that there now that schonefeld has been moved to zone c.


----------



## PMU (2 Dec 2008)

I’m just back from Berlin.  Schonefeld airport is in zone C. It’s 40 mins from Schonefeld to Alexanderplatz.  The ABC zone single journey ticket is 2.80; a 1 day ABC zone daycard is 6.50.  The Berlin Welcome card for 3 day 3 zone is 24.50.  In the end I didn’t make use of any of the discounts that come with the Welcome card, so I suppose I could have saved a few euro by just buying daycards.  So, if you just want easy travel, or intend to do a lot of walking as well as travel you could just get by with daycards.  If you are going to Potsdam get the three zone card as it’s also in zone C.  Don’t try to travel without a valid ticket, as there are checks everywhere. Also, don’t forget to validate the ticket after you buy it in the machines on the platform.


----------

